
Why you can't copy-paste WeChat into the West - alyxmxe
https://medium.com/@kipsearch/why-the-future-of-bots-will-be-multi-platform-67c503afaa7#.br0705lj
======
larakerns
The example about Uber as truly "getting" the power of cross-platform
distributed bots in the US is spot on.

